# Swirl Removal - warning; shiny pics :-)



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

So, after about 11 months of ownership, decided to do something about some light swirling:










So, spent yesterday cleaning, claying and cleansing car ready for machine polishing this morning.

One go (of three cross-hatch passes) with Menzerna 3 500 and the DAS 6 V2;










Pretty much all gone, as far as I could see.

Repeated across whole car.

Was going to try Gyeon MOH, but weather tomorrow not good, so going to wait for a longer dry period.
Instead, finished off with Autoglym HD wax for the time being:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

That is a very shiny car sir! 8)


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Cheers Reasty - less work on a Roadster :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------

